# Harborside at Atlantis - 11/8/2014 - 11/15/2014



## CherylOReilly (Oct 6, 2014)

1 bedroom villa available for rent - $700.  2 units available.


----------



## CherylOReilly (Oct 9, 2014)

Still available.


----------



## CherylOReilly (Oct 17, 2014)

Still available - having a hard time getting to my messages.  Please send replies to Michael_oreilly_1999@yahoo.com.  Or call 860-681-5312


----------

